# Uber has big drop this year in retention of new drivers in United States



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/23/u...p-in-new-driver-retention-this-year-apptopia/

First two paragraphs:

Uber has seen a sharp drop in retention rates for new drivers in the U.S., according to analysis of the Uber driver app provided to TechCrunch by app analytics firm Apptopia.

In an analysis of app downloads and usage, Apptopia estimates that 30-day user retention for the Uber driver app in the U.S. has dropped 47 percent from January through May.


----------

